# Постоянная тяжесть и распирание в голове, утомляемость, ухудшение зрения...



## Валентин89 (24 Окт 2015)

Уважаемые врачи! Мне 26 лет. Пожалуйста, помогите - уже нет сил бороться с недугом. Уже третий год меня мучает постоянная тяжесть в голове (чувство переполненности головы кровью - как при нарушении венозного оттока), время от времени сопровождающаяся головокружениями, изредка - болями в разных частях головы, и почти постоянно - какой-то рассредоточенностью, ощущением "тумана" и отсутствия мыслей в голове. Такое ощущение, что в какой-то части головы (или шеи) нарушился кровоток - а вместе с ним нарушилась и нормальная работа мозга. На фоне непрекращающейся и изматывающей тяжести существенно снизилась работоспособность, ухудшились когнитивные навыки, ухудшилась память...

Почему я грешу на проблемы с кровотоком. Потому что, например, я не могу наклонить голову - при попытке поднять что-то с пола или, скажем, завязать шнурки голова моментально наливается кровью (причем тяжесть в такие моменты ощущается не только в полости черепа, но и в шее, которая словно раздувается от давления). То есть ЭТО НЕ "каска неврастеника" или боль напряжения, сжимающая голову "в тиски". Это - именно переполненность головы кровью (что я даже нагнуться не могу - не говоря уже о том, чтобы встать на руки).

Обошел уже десятки неврологических кабинетов - и ужаснулся, насколько сильно врачи противоречат друг другу. Назначаемое лечение не помогает - детралекс, актовегин, танакан, кортексин, кавинтон, мексидол, церебролизин и пр. препараты не приносят облегчения. Как, собственно, и магнитотерапия, массаж ШВЗ, посещения бассейна (к сожалению, плавать приходится на животе задирая голову, так как по-другому не умею), пробежки. Немного легче бывает после диакарба (который позволяет крови оттечь от головы) - но уже через несколько часов после приема тяжесть возобновляется с прежней силой.

На сегодняшний день моя основная версия заключается в том, что тяжесть вызвана проблемами в позвоночнике. Возможно, какой-то позвонок сжимает артерию, что способствует снижению кровотока и кислородному голоданию мозга (отсюда - ухудшение зрения, нарушения интеллекта, ухудшение памяти и пр.) Уважаемые врачи, посмотрите, пожалуйста, результаты обследований, которые я прикрепляю к сообщению, и скажите - могут ли данные отклонения (признаки остеохондроза, артроза и пр.) вызывать такую симптоматику, которая мучает меня уже не первый год? Прикрепляю как сами снимки, так и заключения. Заранее благодарю вас за ответ и очень надеюсь на помощь и компетентные советы по тому, как грамотно выстроить лечение, чтобы хоть как-то облегчить свое состояние.


----------



## La murr (25 Окт 2015)

* Валентин89, *здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Валентин89 (25 Окт 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> * Валентин89, *здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию.
> Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
> ...


Благодарю, я уже попросил докторов, чтобы они перешли в данное обсуждение и ознакомились с моей проблемой. С нетерпением жду ответа от них!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Окт 2015)

От проведённого "лечения" иного результата ждать не приходится. Назначали что придётся. А  вот рентгенолог доктор Жаворонков порадовал великолепным описанием рентгенограмм.
Вам желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, владеющему как хиропрактическими,так и остеопатическими техниками. Проведя правильное комплексное лечение, этот врач поможет Вам избавиться от имеющихся  симптомов и вновь почувствовать себя здоровым.


----------



## Валентин89 (25 Окт 2015)

Владимир, большое спасибо за ответ! Скажите пожалуйста, а подобная симптоматика (настолько сильное распирание головы при наклоне от прилива крови, что невозможно продержать ее в таком положении даже несколько секунд) может возникнуть в результате тех нарушений, который описал Жаворонков? Я помню, он сказал, что у меня позвоночник 50-летней женщины - но я не слышал от знакомых, достигших этого возраста, чтобы они испытывали такие же проблемы, как у меня, и не могли нагнуть голову. Действительно ли данная патология может вызвать внутричерепную венозную гипертензию, все симптомы которой у меня есть? И еще - пара неврологов, с которыми я общался, говорили, что мне абсолютно противопоказана мануальная терапия в связи с тем, что она может вызвать непоправимые нарушения. И советовали мне физиотерапию, плавание, диету и перечисленные препараты - на чем они основывались и почему запрещали мне поход к мануальному терапевту? Дело в том, что в моем "арсенале" уже более 5-ти диаметрально противоположных мнений от врачей - поэтому очень хотелось бы услышать профессиональные комментарии к Вашей рекомендации, если это возможно. Спасибо!

Добавляю еще результаты докситометрии и визуализацию искривления позвоночника, которую мне сделали в центре Дикуля (хождение в который результата пока не дало).


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Окт 2015)

По поводу сравнения вашего позвоночника с позвоночником 50-летней женщины, конечно,перегиб. Я никогда не понимал и не понимаю подобных аллегорий со стороны некоторых коллег.
Что касается негативного отношения неврологов и врачей других специальностей к мануальной терапии, то это свидетельствует лишь о невежестве их.


----------



## Валентин89 (26 Окт 2015)

Владимир, скажите, а физиотерапия в моем случае показана? Например, дарсонвализация, магнитотерапия, электрофорез с эуфиллином, иглотерапия, гирудотерапия, плюс прием нестероидных противовоспалительных препаратов (мелоксикам и пр.) - или же это не даст результата? Также скажу, что у меня есть кистозно-глиозные образования в лобной доле после ЧМТ (но тяжесть в голове - вряд ли от них)- соответственно, наверно, не все процедуры мне подойдут.

И еще - не могли бы Вы мне посоветовать центр в Москве, где можно было бы получить все в комплексе - и мануальную терапию, и физиотерапию. Центр Дикуля в Беляево, к сожалению, - фабрика по выманиванию денег. Хотелось бы клинику, где действительно лечат. Спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Окт 2015)

Пользы,от тех процедур, о которых вы пишете, а также от ИРТ и гирудотерапии для больного нет. А для того, кто оказывает подобные платные услуги,конечно, есть.
На форуме консультируют врачи-мануальные терапевты из Москвы . Обратитесь к любому из них за помощью и получите нужный результат.


----------



## Валентин89 (26 Окт 2015)

Уважаемые врачи из Москвы, пожалуйста, помогите решить проблему! Очень надеюсь на ответ!


----------



## La murr (26 Окт 2015)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Уважаемые врачи из Москвы, пожалуйста, помогите решить проблему! Очень надеюсь на ответ!


Валентин, врачи-консультанты форума,  работающие с пациентами в Москве - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/8/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/

Контакты - на странице личного профиля доктора, либо в личной переписке.


----------



## AIR (26 Окт 2015)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Я помню, он сказал, что у меня позвоночник 50-летней женщины


, а почему именно женщины?
К Дикулю все же лучше ходить в цирк, чем в клинику...
Проведенное лечение не совсем соответствует имеющейся проблеме...


Валентин89 написал(а):


> И еще - пара неврологов, с которыми я общался, говорили, что мне абсолютно противопоказана мануальная терапия в связи с тем, что она может вызвать непоправимые нарушения


Вполне возможно... Но эта "пара неврологов" не в курсе, что мануальная терапия бывает разная...


Валентин89 написал(а):


> может возникнуть в результате тех нарушений, который описал Жаворонков?


Жаворонков конечно снимки хорошо описал , но немножко не так и немножко не те... . Так как нарушения преобладают функциональные,  то и нужны рентгеновские снимки с функциональными пробами... и лучше сами, а не описание Жаворонковым. ...


Валентин89 написал(а):


> На сегодняшний день моя основная версия заключается в том, что тяжесть вызвана проблемами в позвоночнике. Возможно, какой-то позвонок сжимает артерию, что способствует снижению кровотока и кислородному голоданию мозга (отсюда - ухудшение зрения, нарушения интеллекта, ухудшение памяти и пр.)


Вертеброгенное влияние в описании УЗДГ имеется, но все же судя по всему , основную симптоматику дают нарушения мышечно-тонического характера на уровне затылка, кранио-вертебрального перехода..
P. S. Да, конечно, нарушение венозного оттока имеется... и значимое..


----------



## Валентин89 (26 Окт 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Вертеброгенное влияние в описании УЗДГ имеется, но все же судя по всему , основную симптоматику дают нарушения мышечно-тонического характера на уровне затылка, кранио-вертебрального перехода..
> P. S. Да, конечно, нарушение венозного оттока имеется... и значимое..



Уважаемый доктор (простите, не нашел, как Вас по имени/отчеству), благодарю за ответ. Что касается самих снимков (рентген и МРТ), то приложил их к первому своему сообщению. Да, к сожалению, без функциональных проб. Правда, недавно (на фоне хождения к Дикулю, возникло ощущение, что один позвонок в ШОП стал сильнее выпирать) сделал еще один рентген. Может быть, он также что-то позволит что-то прояснить - прикрепляю здесь. 

 

После того УЗДГ, которое приложил к первому сообщению, делал еще одно - там уже ситуация была получше (делал его после капельниц актовегин + мексидол). Но, думаю, сейчас опять все не очень хорошо - поскольку чувствую, что состояние ухудшается. Пожалуйста, подскажите, смогли бы Вы, с моей симптоматикой, мне помочь - и какие методы мануального лечения желательно использовать в моем случае? Высок ли риск превращения протрузий в грыжи и критичен ли недостаток кальция в костях по докситометрии? Обусловлено ли снижение кровотока нарушениями в ШОП и возможно ли "освободить" сосуды и снять спазм мышц мануальным воздействием. Если Вы беретесь лечить таких больных, как я, не могли бы Вы подсказать мне Ваши координаты для записи на очный прием. Спасибо!


----------



## Валентин89 (8 Ноя 2015)

Уважаемые доктора, на днях сделал Дуплексную транскраниальное сканирование головы и шеи. Результат не обнадеживает - ярковыраженные признаки затруднения венозного оттока (по прямому синусу - кровоток 52 см/сек при норме до 22 см/сек). К слову, симптомы в чем-то схожи с пациенткой  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5189/ , которой здесь никто не смог помочь. А, между тем, у нее тоже нарушен венозный отток. У кого-нибудь из врачей есть соображения по этому поводу - как лечить данное заболевание. Крайне рассчитываю на помощь. Наблюдения показывают, что люди с моей проблемой оказываются в крайне плачевном положении - ибо никто им не может помочь (я и эта девушка - тому пример), ставят им диагнозы от энцефалопатии и эпилепсии до соматоформного расстройства. При этом не обращая никакого внимания на данные по патологии кровотока. Это очень печально.


----------



## La murr (8 Ноя 2015)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Уважаемый доктор (простите, не нашел, как Вас по имени/отчеству)...


Уважаемый Андрей Иосифович, Валентин.


----------



## Валентин89 (8 Ноя 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Уважаемый Андрей Иосифович, Валентин.



Да, я уже нашел, спасибо! Кто-нибудь из докторов может прокомментировать ситуацию с нарушенным венозным оттоком? Что делать в таком случае?


----------



## Валентин89 (12 Ноя 2015)

Сейчас прохожу массаж в клинике - шейно-грудной отдел. Массажист достаточно активно и сильно массажирует как спину, так и шею. Сегодня был третий сеанс - и стал замечать, что ощущаю скорее ухудшение состояния, нежели улучшение. Появилась какая-то оглушенность, голова стала тяжелее, постоянно хочется спать. Боюсь, что массажист при своем усердии что-то повредит - и вместо пользы причинит вред. Скажите пожалуйста, насколько показан массаж шейно-грудного отдела в моей ситуации - нет ли у меня противопоказаний, если основываться на снимках? Диагноз - гипоплазия левой позвоночной артерии, 2-х сторонний умеренно выраженный артроз между затылочной костью и С1, С1-С2, начальные признаки остеохондроза, признаки снижения межпозвонковых пространств в сегментах С5-С6 и С6-С7, венозная дисциркуляция, ассиметрия кровотока по сигмовидным синусам. Заранее благодарю за ответ!


----------



## AIR (12 Ноя 2015)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> ситуации - нет ли у меня противопоказаний, если основываться на снимках?


Здесь скорее речь идет не о показании-противопоказании,  а о хорошем знании данной патологии, умении и опыте при работе с ней.. Что и среди врачей нечасто встречается, а о массажистах и вовсе говорить не приходится..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Ноя 2015)

В данном конкретном случае проку от массажа, тем более в исполнении безграмотного массажиста, не будет. Нужен мануальный терапевт. К кому обращаться я уже рекомендовал.


----------



## Валентин89 (4 Май 2016)

Добрый вечер! И это снова я - с той же, по-прежнему нерешенной проблемой. Как и было рекомендовано врачами в данной ветке форума, зимой я прошел 3 сеанса мануальной терапии (проходил лечение в Казани, в клинике Остеопат) у специалиста, входящего в реестр ЕНРО и закончившего Европейскую остеопатическую школу. Не сказал бы, что остеопат горел желанием вникнуть в суть моей проблемы - скорее, молча делал свою работу, потратив в совокупности 30 секунд на изучение всех снимков и заключений. 1 сеанс длился порядка 15-20 минут. Техника была у остеопата смелая, он переворачивал меня, сдавливал кости до треска, щелкал шеей - в некотором смысле, все это было даже приятно, так как таким образом я узнал о существовании многих неизвестных мне ранее костей. Но увы и ах - никакого улучшения ни после первого, ни после третьего сеанса не наступило. По-прежнему меня беспокоят те же симптомы - непреходящая тяжесть в голове, снижение зрения (более чем на 1 пункт за год - было -3, стало -4), ужасные распирания в голове при наклонах туловища (например, при попытке завязать шнурки), снижение памяти, интеллекта, настроения на фоне постоянных симптомов. Вся симптоматика заметно усиливается, когда я нахожусь в сидячем положении за компьютером или читаю, или просто еду в автобусе или в метро. Когда стою или лежу - наступает заметное улучшение. Но стоит сесть - тяжесть многократно усиливается. Обо всех опробованных мной методах лечения написано выше.

На данный момент я склоняюсь к мысли, что все мои симптомы обусловлены все же изменениями в шейном отделе позвоночника, а именно - патологией лордоза, сильное выпячивание головы вперед, горб на спине. У меня врожденный изгиб обеих ВСА, ассиметрия кровотока по синусам головного мозга - а патология в шее, на мой взгляд, спровоцировала проявление сосудистых симптомов, которые до 23 лет никак себя не проявляли. Скажите, могут ли данные патологии (плюс те, что найдены на обследованиях, которые размещал выше) давать мою симптоматику? Прилагаю снимки, визуализирующие данную патологию лордоза - скажите, насколько она значима, если судить по снимкам? И, наконец, последний вопрос - если 3 сеанса у остеопата не помогли, то как мне поступать дальше, как лечиться и к кому обращаться? Заранее благодарю за ответ.


----------



## Танюля (4 Май 2016)

У какого врача вы были в остеопате в Казани?

Я тоже временами езжу в Казань с проблемами в шее


----------



## AIR (4 Май 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Но увы и ах - никакого улучшения ни после первого, ни после третьего сеанса не наступило.


Хорошо что хуже не стало.. Придётся повторить - напряжение и укорочение мышц подзатылочной группы.. ах да, на повешенном эмоциональном фоне.... ничего не дергать, не крутить и не хрустеть.. Работать по типу миопрессуры расслабляя проблемные мышцы на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .


----------



## Валентин89 (4 Май 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Хорошо что хуже не стало.. Придётся повторить - напряжение и укорочение мышц подзатылочной группы.. ах да, на повешенном эмоциональном фоне.... ничего не дергать, не крутить и не хрустеть.. Работать по типу миопрессуры расслабляя проблемные мышцы на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .



Спасибо! Я еще тогда обратил внимание именно на эту вашу формулировку "кранио-вертебральный уровень". Дело в том, что в 2012 году у меня был перелом затылочной кости с незначительным смещением и, возможно, на фоне этого перелома возник некий мышечный спазм. Скажите, а по фото, которые сегодня выложил, можно сказать, что у меня запущенная форма кифоза и очень большой горб, который может давать весь этот букет симптомов? И какой именно должен быть комплекс упражнений и мануальных воздействий, чтобы произвести упомянутую вами миопрессуру? Я ходил еще раньше к другому остеопату - он воздействовал на т.н. триггерные точки, долго и с силой давил на стыке черепа и шеи. Однако ни к какому положительному эффекту это не привело - тяжесть как была, так и осталась. Расслабление мышц на кранио-вертебральном уровне - это какой-то другой метод воздействия? Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2016)

У Вас наоборот, недостаточный лордоз шейного отдела.
Жалобы не укладываются в клинику поражений позвоночника.


----------



## AIR (5 Май 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Уже третий год меня мучает постоянная тяжесть в голове (чувство переполненности головы кровью - как при нарушении венозного оттока), время от времени сопровождающаяся головокружениями, изредка - болями в разных частях головы, и почти постоянно - какой-то рассредоточенностью, ощущением "тумана" и отсутствия мыслей в голове. Такое ощущение, что в какой-то части головы (или шеи) нарушился кровоток - а вместе с ним нарушилась и нормальная работа мозга. На фоне непрекращающейся и изматывающей тяжести существенно снизилась работоспособность, ухудшились когнитивные навыки, ухудшилась память...


Мне несложно и третий раз повторить..., симптоматика вполне может быть при мышечно-тонических нарушениях на уровне С0-С1,  в месте прикрепления мышц к затылку...
Для начала хорошая мануальная диагностика, иначе все рассуждения это толочь  воду в ступе. ... без точной локальной диагностики можно давить хоть до посинения...



Валентин89 написал(а):


> Скажите, а по фото, которые сегодня выложил, можно сказать, что у меня запущенная форма кифоза и очень большой горб, который может давать весь этот букет симптомов?


Нельзя..


Валентин89 написал(а):


> И какой именно должен быть комплекс упражнений и мануальных воздействий, чтобы произвести упомянутую вами миопрессуру?


Хороший.. жестами показать?..


----------



## Валентин89 (5 Май 2016)

Скажите, а есть ли какой-нибудь комплекс упражнений на мышцы кранио-вертебрального уровня методом миопрессуры, которые я мог бы делать самостоятельно - до тех пор, пока не дошел до мануального терапевта? И действительно ли эти мышцы могут давать симптомы венозной гипертензии (когда трудно наклонить голову вниз из-за прилива крови)? Просто симптоматика сугубо сосудистая, и подтверждается УЗДГ, дуплексом - и в данном случае сложно предположить, каким образом мышцы могут вызывать такие симптомы. При том, что боли в голове как таковой нет - есть только непреходящая тяжесть (голову хочется постоянно подпереть рукой, когда сижу) и распирания при наклонах. Также ухудшилось зрение, рассеянность, трудно соображаю...


----------



## Валентин89 (7 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У Вас наоборот, недостаточный лордоз шлейного отдела.
> Жалобы не укладываются в клинику поражений позвоночника.



Уважаемый доктор, Вы пишете, что жалобы не укладываются в клинику поражений позвоночника. Скажите, пожалуйста, на какие именно патологии, в таком случае, могут намекать мои симптомы - тяжесть в голове, сильнейшие распирания при наклонах головы от прилива крови, повышенная утомляемость, вспышки в глазах? Заболевание может быть вызвано проблемами с сосудами? Но если так, что почему эти сосуды никак меня не беспокоили до 23 лет? И какие дополнительные обследования мне следовало бы пройти, чтобы точно понять, в чем причина? В 2011 году перенес перелом верхней челюсти со смещением по Лефор-2 - лежал в больнице с шинами, вроде все срослось, болей не было. Правда, прикус немного сместился визуально. Рентген черепа после выписки из больницы не делал. Мог ли этот перелом начать давать такие симптомы спустя два года? Еще по ангиографии выявили ассиметрию кровотока по венозным синусам. Картинка ниже визуализирует степень патологии. Но это была ангиография, а не венография. Нужно ли мне, по-вашему, пройти прицельное обследование - именно венографию, чтобы удостовериться в отсутствии тромбозов синусов и пережатия вен? Сразу ли делать с контрастом или пока в контрасте необходимости нет? Поскольку симптомы ну очень похожи на венозный застой. Заранее благодарю за ответ.


----------



## Валентин89 (7 Май 2016)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2016)

Боль при наклоне головы-гайморит, например.
А вообще все в картине головной боли напряжения.


----------



## Валентин89 (7 Май 2016)

Дело в том, что при наклоне головы нет боли, как таковой. Это именно распирание от сильного прилива крови, а не боль. И не только в полости черепа, но и в шее (особенно распирание в области под мочками ушей). При этом кашлянуть или с силой выдохнуть воздух в таком положении вообще не возможно. И нет боли в заглазничной области, в лобной доле, как это бывает при гайморите. Может ли головная боль напряжения давать такую сугубо сосудистую картину? Не думаю. На форуме нейрохирургов врач посоветовал делать люмбальную пункцию. Но не велика ли опасность, ведь процедура рискованная? И нельзя ли как-то определить ВЧД по давлению в локтевой вене или по другим косвенными признакам? И еще - ведь при внутричерепной венозной гипертензии больной испытывает тошноту и головную боль по утрам, а у меня тяжесть усиливается днем и к вечеру, а в первые несколько минут после просыпания (особенно, когда я еще не поднялся с кровати и не принял вертикальное положение) у меня, напротив, состояние намного лучше, чем после подъема... Я в полном замешательстве...


----------



## Niks44 (8 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Боль при наклоне головы-гайморит, например.
> А вообще все в картине головной боли напряжения.


Поддерживаю обычная ГБН скорей всего из-за укорочения коротких подзатылочных


----------



## Валентин89 (8 Май 2016)

Niks44 написал(а):


> Поддерживаю обычная ГБН скорей всего из-за укорочения коротких подзатылочных



Вот здесь подробно расписаны симптомы ГБН - 



> Головная боль напряжения: симптомы и лечение
> 
> Головная боль напряжения (ГБН) – это один из наиболее частых видов головной боли в мире. Несмотря на то, что подобная формулировка не совсем знакома большинству людей, тем не менее, распространенность этого заболевания очень высока.  Согласно статистике, до 70% населения Земли в течение жизни в той или иной мере сталкиваются с подобным диагнозом. Так что же это такое – головная боль напряжения? Чем она проявляется, каковы ее симптомы? Как лечится? Давайте узнаем подробнее.
> В Международной классификации заболеваний головная боль напряжения – это самостоятельный диагноз. Синонимом являются такие формулировки, как  головная боль мышечного напряжения, психомиогенная головная боль, стрессовая головная боль, психогенная головная боль, идиопатическая головная боль.
> ...



Однако я не нашел информации о том, что она может вызвать такой сугубо сосудистый симптом как распирание головы при наклоне от избыточного прилива крови в полость черепа. При этом у меня нет боли как таково (бывает - но не постоянно), а есть именно ощущение тяжести во всей голове, когда нахожусь в вертикальном положении. Как будто в этом положении зажимается или спазмируется какой-то сосуд. Разве все это укладывается в клинику ГБН? Плюс есть изменения на глазном дне - вены втрое шире артерий (хотя отека зрительного нерва вроде не выявили) -  не намекает ли это на ВЧД?


----------



## Валентин89 (9 Май 2016)

Даже если допустить, что причина всех моих злоключений - ГБН, то как ее лечить? Понятно, что необходимо воздействовать методами миопрессуры на мышцы кранио-вертебрального перехода. Но какие вспомогательный медикаментозные меры принимать - на какие препараты сделать упор? АДы, ибупрофен, ноотропы? Можно ли на первых порах как-то обойтись без АДов и посмотреть, будет ли эффект? И только если эффекта не будет - начать их принимать? Или они обязательны с самого начала лечения?


----------



## Валентин89 (12 Май 2016)

В ближайшее время я планирую сделать ангиографию и венографию головы и шеи на томографе мощностью 3 Тесла - с целью удостовериться в отсутствии тромбозов вен и прочих патологий, прежде всего, со стороны венозной системы мозга и шеи - поскольку в данный момент больше всего склоняюсь именно к версии, что мое состояние вызвано именно затруднением венозного оттока. Скажите, имеет ли смыл делать это обследование БЕЗ контраста? Или же оно будет результативно, только если проводить его С КОНТРАСТОМ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2016)

Если уж делать, то с контрастом, наверняка будут очаги сосудистого поражения и важно знать их размер и  накапливают ли они контраст.


----------



## Валентин89 (12 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если уж делать, то с контрастом, наверняка будут очаги сосудистого поражения и важно знать их размер и  накапливают ли они контраст.



Спасибо! Полгода назад делал КТ с контрастом интра- и экстра-краниальных артерий - кроме двустороннего кинкинга ВСА, ничего не нашли. В этот раз хочу сделать именно МРТ, так как нет облучения + МРТ это все же снимок, а не реконструкция. А я хочу увидеть именно снимок. Плюс в этот раз я хочу увидеть именно вены, а не артерии - так как подозрение на патологии со стороны вен. Но когда делал КТ, мне сказали, что вены контрастом плохо визуализируются, поскольку контраст до них не доходит. Так ли это? Или вены можно так же хорошо посмотреть с контрастом, как и артерии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2016)

С контрастом.


----------



## Валентин89 (17 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте! Сделал рентген ШОП с функциональными пробами.  Очень нужно мнение компетентных специалистов. Есть ли клинически значимые отклонения? Спасибо.


----------



## Валентин89 (17 Май 2016)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые доктора!

Я уже задавал вопрос в другом разделе форума, где максимально подробно расписал свою симптоматику:

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24576/

Собственно, беспокоят:

- Постоянная тяжесть в голове. Словно голова переполнена кровью.
- Сильные распирания в полости черепа и в шее при наклонах, словно кровь с силой приливает.
- Снижение памяти, шум в ушах, вспышки перед глазами.
- Постоянное ощущение, что шее очень тяжело держать голову. Желание подпереть ее рукой или на что-то облокотить. В сидячем положении спасает только воротник Шанца - очень им злоупотребляю, так как сидеть без него крайне тяжело и работать невозможно из-за тяжести.

Завел тему именно в этом разделе, так как по заключению МРТ у меня очень значимая патология, а именно - дорзальные протрузии дисков шейного отдела. В Интернете пишут, что эта патология почти неминуемо приводит к инвалидности. Уважаемые доктора, скажите пожалуйста, могут ли именно они давать такую симптоматику и что-то сдавливать внутри? Насколько значима патология и какими методами поскорее приступить к ее лечению, чтобы избежать тяжких последствий? Нужно ли делать дополнительно МРТ грудного и поясничного отделов для исключения протрузий там? Крайне рассчитываю на вашу помощь.


----------



## La murr (18 Май 2016)

*Валентин89*, не нужно создавать множественные темы, описывая одну и ту же ситуацию - все они будут объединены модератором, как и предписывают Правила форума.
Врачи ответят на Ваши вопросы в этой теме.


----------



## Ilya111111 (2 Июн 2016)

У меня такой же силуэт тела и такие же проблемы(((


----------



## Валентин89 (2 Июн 2016)

Ilya111111 написал(а):


> У меня такой же силуэт тела и такие же проблемы(((



Здравствуйте, Илья! Я почитал вашу тему. Но у вас ведь нет тяжести в голове, распирания от прилива крови в полость черепа при наклонах. При этом, у вас есть головные боли, которых у меня нет - у меня сугубо тяжесть, ужасная тяжесть, которая превращает жизнь в ад. Хоть это и не боль...

Уважаемые врачи, на днях я сделал МР-венографию головы с контрастом. Есть сильная ассиметрия кровотока по венозным синусам. Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста! Как это лечить, что пить, какие упражнения делать?


----------



## Niks44 (4 Июн 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> При этом, у вас есть головные боли, которых у меня нет - у меня сугубо тяжесть, ужасная тяжесть, которая превращает жизнь в ад. Хоть это и не боль...


А вы можете вашу тяжесть описать как напряжения или сжатие головы в шее есть какой либо дискомфорт, попробуйте повернуть головой влево вправо ощущения трущегося песка присутствует или нет


----------



## Валентин89 (5 Июн 2016)

Niks44 написал(а):


> А вы можете вашу тяжесть описать как напряжения или сжатие головы в шее есть какой либо дискомфорт, попробуйте повернуть головой влево вправо ощущения трущегося песка присутствует или нет



Я могу описать свою тяжесть так: шее тяжело держать голову. То есть, когда я лежу, то чувствую себя нормально - тяжесть в голове исчезает. Но стоит принять вертикальное положение - возникает ощущение, что шея попросту не в состоянии удерживать голову на весу. А еще очень сильные распирания при наклонах (например, нагнуться и что-то поднять с пола стоит больших усилий). Ощущение песка (или мелкого стекла) есть в спине, между лопатками, почти всегда - особенно хрустит, когда развожу руками назад. Треск просто ужасный, словно там кость раздроблена. Уважаемые врачи, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, ситуацию!


----------



## Валентин89 (7 Июн 2016)

Я правильно понимаю, что форум мертв и ответов здесь ждать не стоит?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Июн 2016)

"Если Вы получили не тот ответ, значит, Вы задали не тот вопрос!"
Вам консультанты форума дали уже массу рекомендаций, но возникло впечатление, что у Вас "в одно ухо влетело, а в другое вылетело".


----------



## tyuiop (8 Июн 2016)

К психотерапевту. Лечение долгое. Посмотрите, может все таки эта тема поможет принять Вам правильное решение https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4328/


----------



## Валентин89 (8 Июн 2016)




----------



## Валентин89 (8 Июн 2016)

tyuiop написал(а):


> К психотерапевту. Лечение долгое. Посмотрите, может все таки эта тема поможет принять Вам правильное решение https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4328/



Вот, раз вы нашли единомышленников на форуме психически больных, тот зачем вы здесь?) Рекомендации, к слову, были совсем не из плоскости психотерапии - так что прежде, чем писать, не поленитесь немного подумать.


----------



## tyuiop (8 Июн 2016)

На этом форуме я
потому что здесь много интересных тем и не только касающихся здоровья,
потому что я искренне сочувствую людям, которые действительно нуждаются в лечении (у самой подругу 2 недели назад прооперировали, удалили поясничную грыжу),
потому что мне нравится доктор Ступин с его профессиональными, добрыми, шутливыми и иногда сатиричными комментариями, и многие врачи с этого форума. Я считаю, что это форум профессионалов.
Мне кажется, что люди меньше бы болели, если бы все врачи обладали такими качествами)) А еще наблюдаю за Вашей историей))) Интересно, чем она кончится))
Рекомендации, к слову, были совсем не из плоскости психотерапии - так что прежде, чем писать, не поленитесь немного подумать. Мне вообще "добрый" доктор нейрохирург "рекомендовал" по поводу шейной грыжи "не тратить деньги на консервативное лечение, а то все потратите, а потом операцию не на что будем делать". Вспоминаю со смехом.
Невроз это не психическое заболевание, это просто нервная система таким образом дает знать, что она устала, износилась и ее надо восстановить, так же как и любой страдающий орган дает знать о себе болью.
И прежде чем называть нас  психически больными, подумайте: у меня ответственная работа, двое замечательных детей, раз в неделю я взяла за правило выбираться в кафе или в ресторан с мужем, недавно купила квартиру и для меня нет большего счастья чем часами ходить по строительным гипермаркетам и выбирать обои, мебель, занавески и украшать свое жилье (и с ужасом вспоминаю, как еще 9 месяцев назад на ватных ногах в полуобморочном состоянии ходила за хлебом), с приходом весны и лета каждые выходные ходим на шашлыки, вожу автомобиль и недавно отдохнула в речном круизе. Жизнь стала еще интереснее, чем до болезни!
А Вы 3 года изучаете медицинские справочники, днями сидите на медицинских форумах, обошли 150 врачей и прошли и сдали миллион исследований и анализов, обвиняете врачей в некомпетентности, нежелании Вас лечить, ежечасно прислушиваетесь к своим ощущениям в голове, сердце и т. д. И наверное забыли как это здорово ПРОСТО ЖИТЬ!


----------



## Ilya111111 (9 Июн 2016)

Niks44 написал(а):


> А вы можете вашу тяжесть описать как напряжения или сжатие головы в шее есть какой либо дискомфорт, попробуйте повернуть головой влево вправо ощущения трущегося песка присутствует или нет


 А что обозначает ощущение трущегося песка? У меня такое есть.


----------



## Валентин89 (9 Июн 2016)

tyuiop написал(а):


> На этом форуме я
> потому что здесь много интересных тем и не только касающихся здоровья,
> потому что я искренне сочувствую людям, которые действительно нуждаются в лечении (у самой подругу 2 недели назад прооперировали, удалили поясничную грыжу),
> потому что мне нравится доктор Ступин с его профессиональными, добрыми, шутливыми и иногда сатиричными комментариями, и многие врачи с этого форума. Я считаю, что это форум профессионалов.
> ...


*tyuiop*,  по сумбурной нарочито-жизнеутверждающей текстовой простыне, которую вы накатали выше, антидепрессанты Вам помогать уже, конечно, начали, но не совсем до конца - раз Вы по-прежнему здесь и варитесь в чужих симптомах. Выброс серотонина в мозг дает такую побочку в виде ура-оптимизма (не путать с ура-патриотизмом), гиперболизации "волшебности" своего самочувствия и попыток снисходительно направить других "на пусть истинный". Я общался с людьми на АДах - тон разговора у всех примерно тот же. Ну да ладно - не будем об этом.

Вот вы сами пишете здесь, что нейрохирург не советовал тратить деньги на медикаменты, ибо потом "операцию не на что будет делать". В другой же теме вы пишете, что тот же нейрохирург посоветовал идти к психотерапевту за АДами, а не делать операцию. Так это один и тот же нейрохирург - или разные? А-то что-то противоречите сами себе - поставьте уже точки над "i" - как грыжу-то вылечили? Антидепрессантами или операцией? 

К слову, у меня тоже есть две квартиры, я езжу отдыхать за рубеж, работаю удаленно (экономлю кучу времени, без снижения уровня заработка) в московской компании, люблю вкусно покушать и мало в чем себе отказываю - но не считаю достижением всей своей жизни, и не делаю из этого культа, о которому нужно везде трубить)). Так что каждому своё. 



Ilya111111 написал(а):


> А что обозначает ощущение трущегося песка? У меня такое есть.



Когда руки развожу, или потягиваюсь, как будто в спине стекло мелкое - я думаю, это расшатанные суставы, а также недостаток костной смазки, остеопороз.


----------



## tyuiop (10 Июн 2016)

Нейрохирурги конечно разные. Один дежурный на время отпусков в клинике, а второй, который направил на путь истинный, его начальник, зав кафедры нейрохирургии.
Грыжу не лечу!!! Она у меня не болит! Я про нее и не думаю. Подозреваю, что она вообще у меня давняя и живу я ней родной много лет. И МРТ сделано зря, и деньги потрачены зря, и нервы потрачены зря.
И грыжи  не лечатся, лечатся симптомы, которые она может давать, а может, как в моем случае, и не давать! И разобраться в этом мне помог этот форум.

P.S. Я агитирую не за психотерапевтов и антидепрессанты, а за трезвую оценку недомоганий. Знаю людей которые справились самостоятельно, без врачей и АД, с помощью силы воли, спорта и режима дня. Но они все приняли, что у них невроз, а не неизвестная миру загадочная болезнь.


----------



## Валентин89 (10 Июн 2016)

tyuiop написал(а):


> ...не неизвестная миру загадочная болезнь.



С этим я в корне не соглашусь. Соглашусь с тем, что многие здесь описывают стандартные симптомы тревожно-депрессивного расстройства, с присущими ей ПА, покалываниями в разных частях тела, фобиями и прочими сугубо психическими проявлениями - и они действительно нуждаются в психотерапевте, и только в психотерапевте.

У меня же - в корне иная ситуация. Во-первых, моя венозная дисциркуляция многократно подтверждена обследованиями. Затрудненный венозный отток диагностирован на УЗДГ, допплерографии, дуплесном и триплексном сканированиях. На КТ с контрастом диагностирован двусторонний (!) S-образный изгиб внутренних сонных артерий - что само по себе является значимой патологией. На венографии - выраженная (!) ассиметрия кровотока по венозным синусам (практически аплазия одного из них). Плюс ко всему - посттравматические кистозно-глиозные изменения лобной доли, подвывих по Ковачу, протрузии дисков, нестабильность позвонков, признаки артроза и спондилоартроза. Также диагностированы ряд нарушений по гематологической и эндокринологической части. Если вы полагаете, что подобные патологии лечатся антидепрессантами - вы глубоко заблуждаетесь. Но это проще всего - сказать, что "все от нервов" и назначить сильный нейролептик ли АД, умыв руки. Так и поступают большинство врачей - которых самих следует лечить, а некоторых и судить за халатность (нарушение Первого Принципа медицины). Но нет же, даже с учетом сотен обследований, подтверждающих наличие патологий, они все равно продолжат советовать лечиться у психотерапевта - ибо чувствуют полную безнаказанность и попустительство.


----------



## Валентин89 (16 Июн 2016)

Ничего не помогает. Лечение на сегодняшний день - 2 месяца детралекса, 6 месяцев кальцемина, месяц сирдалуда и 10 сеансов массажа на спину, шею и голову. Напишу здесь о результатах. Остеопата, который бы работал по методу миопрессуры, пока найти не удалось. Возлагаю надежды на массаж.


----------



## space (17 Июн 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Ничего не помогает. Лечение на сегодняшний день - 2 месяца детралекса, 6 месяцев кальцемина, месяц сирдалуда и 10 сеансов массажа на спину, шею и голову. Напишу здесь о результатах. Остеопата, который бы работал по методу миопрессуры, пока найти не удалось. Возлагаю надежды на массаж.


Привет а у тебя с какого момента все началось ?
как я понял раньше ты был здоров и до 23 лет тебя не беспокоило , а с чего все началось ?


----------



## Валентин89 (19 Июн 2016)

Просто, началось в 23 года. Я предысторию расписал выше.


----------



## space (19 Июн 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Просто, началось в 23 года. Я предысторию расписал выше.


Понятно у меня похожая хрень ...
Туман в голове отсутствие мыслей , звон в ушах , головокружения , мушки в глазах,постоянная вялость сонливость , тоже думал на шею и так далее , на нарушение  кровотока кровобращения и Т.д
Но у меня началось все грубо говоря от Психики , паники , наркотиков алкоголя и т.д , так что я думаю на Нервную систему , на депрессию, думаю у тебя также , ведь все что ты обследовал у тебя было и до 23 100% мне кажется ..


----------



## Валентин89 (19 Июн 2016)

space написал(а):


> Понятно у меня похожая хрень ...
> Туман в голове отсутствие мыслей , звон в ушах , головокружения , мушки в глазах,постоянная вялость сонливость , тоже думал на шею и так далее , на нарушение  кровотока кровобращения и Т.д
> Но у меня началось все грубо говоря от Психики , паники , наркотиков алкоголя и т.д , так что я думаю на Нервную систему , на депрессию, думаю у тебя также , ведь все что ты обследовал у тебя было и до 23 100% мне кажется ..



А есть распирания в голове при наклонах и постоянная тяжесть в голове (хочется подпереть ее рукой)?


----------



## space (20 Июн 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> А есть распирания в голове при наклонах и постоянная тяжесть в голове (хочется подпереть ее рукой)?


Я уже за 5 лет запутался Че со мной , столько всего было , но так я и не нашёл причину ...(
Тяжесть в голове есть да , постоянный писк в ушах если прислушаться , как будто кровь не доходит до головы , Че только не было повторюсь 
У меня сколиоз шейный типо пережимается артерия позвоночная и так далее
Все разделилось на 2 мнения :
1)Все проблемы мои от сосудов и шеи 
( но если по логике почему все случилось именно тогда ( Паника стресс наркотики , спазм сосудов )а не раньше  почему раньше я был здоров , если уже были отклонения какие то полюбому ...
2) ушаталась Нервна система , не знаю как она называется Вегетативная чтоли , и получилось вот так , нарушился тонус сосудов , затем депресиия , апатия и т.д
Я склоняюсь ко 2 версии ..



Валентин89 написал(а):


> А есть распирания в голове при наклонах и постоянная тяжесть в голове (хочется подпереть ее рукой)?


Почитай мою тему ...


----------



## AIR (20 Июн 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Я правильно понимаю, что форум мертв и ответов здесь ждать не стоит?


А смысл воду в ступе толочь?  Например у меня уже силов нет повторять одно и тоже... "мышечно-тонический синдром на кранио-вертебральном уровне"  Учитывая характер жалоб, от самотоятельных упражнений, хоть физических, хоть "миопрессурных" проку не будет...  В лечении данного состояния имеются некоторые "тонкости"....  При надавливании (миопрессуры) в некоторых (нечастых) случаях может быть наоборот ухудшение... Поэтому работать приходится противоположно,  не надаливливая, а как бы наоборот, "вытягивая" (сложно объяснить)...  Соответственно,  изначально нужен специалист, который практически знает эту проблему не только в общем, но и в достаточно редко встречающаяся вариантах... имеет значительный опыт работы не в общем, а именно с этой патологией... А вот уже после диагностики, курса лечения на первый план и выходят самостоятельные занятия, но только ранее показанные и тщательно "разжеванные" доктором. ...  Других вариантов развития событий лично я не вижу..


----------



## Валентин89 (20 Июн 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> А смысл воду в ступе толочь?  Например у меня уже силов нет повторять одно и тоже... "мышечно-тонический синдром на кранио-вертебральном уровне"  Учитывая характер жалоб, от самотоятельных упражнений, хоть физических, хоть "миопрессурных" проку не будет...  В лечении данного состояния имеются некоторые "тонкости"....  При надавливании (миопрессуры) в некоторых (нечастых) случаях может быть наоборот ухудшение... Поэтому работать приходится противоположно,  не надаливливая, а как бы наоборот, "вытягивая" (сложно объяснить)...  Соответственно,  изначально нужен специалист, который практически знает эту проблему не только в общем, но и в достаточно редко встречающаяся вариантах... имеет значительный опыт работы не в общем, а именно с этой патологией... А вот уже после диагностики, курса лечения на первый план и выходят самостоятельные занятия, но только ранее показанные и тщательно "разжеванные" доктором. ...  Других вариантов развития событий лично я не вижу..



*AIR*, Андрей Иосифович, спасибо за ответ. Вы готовы взяться за мой случай? Если да - то я запишусь к Вам на прием в клинику, как буду в Москве. Только подскажите, пожалуйста, где Вы ведете прием, и куда можно записаться. Спасибо!


----------



## AIR (20 Июн 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Только подскажите, пожалуйста, где Вы ведете прием, и куда можно записаться. Спасибо!


Информация на сайте НИКИО.. а записываю сам..


----------



## Валентин89 (22 Июн 2016)

space написал(а):


> Я уже за 5 лет запутался Че со мной , столько всего было , но так я и не нашёл причину ...(
> Тяжесть в голове есть да , постоянный писк в ушах если прислушаться , как будто кровь не доходит до головы , Че только не было повторюсь
> У меня сколиоз шейный типо пережимается артерия позвоночная и так далее
> Все разделилось на 2 мнения :
> ...



А как лечишься, что помогает?


----------



## Маврик (22 Июн 2016)

Ребята, это похоже все из-за глютена.


----------



## Валентин89 (22 Июн 2016)

Маврик написал(а):


> Ребята, это похоже все из-за глютена.



???


----------



## space (22 Июн 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> А как лечишься, что помогает?


Да никак , 
Пробовал всякую хрень Типа пантогам , Танакан и т.д толку нет можно сказать , 
Невролог сказал что попробовать Мексидол , церебролизин но я думаю тоже смысла нет , отец пробовал эти уколы и тоже самое
А заметил за собой что чем меньше сплю тем лучше себя чувствую , бывали улучшения года 2 назад , пили Магне В6 наверно 2 пачки и вроде как понял от него сдвиги пошли , стал меньше спать , быстрее соображать и т.д


----------



## Маврик (22 Июн 2016)

Книга Перлмуттера "Еда и мозг" там написано про глютен и углеводы. Да вообще много в интернете на этот счет информации. 


Валентин89 написал(а):


> ???


----------



## Валентин89 (22 Июн 2016)

space написал(а):


> А заметил за собой что чем меньше сплю тем лучше себя чувствую



А у меня все в точности, да наоборот. Если сплю меньше 9 часов, голова такая квадратная, что подчас вообще трудно подняться с кровати, не говоря уже о том, чтобы работать или просто общаться с людьми. Весь день ужасающая тяжесть в голове и полнейшее отупение. Хочется повеситься от такого состояния...


----------



## Валентин89 (29 Июн 2016)

На всякий случай, отчитываюсь. Проделал 7 раз массаж спины и ШВЗ, и 7 раз электрофорез с эуфиллином - улучшения не наступило (напротив, ощущение, что спина хрустит еще больше, сустав левой руки расшатался). Также продолжаю пить детралекс 2 раза в день (полтора месяца), деприм форте (1 капсула в день - полтора месяца), начал пить по 50 мг тромбоасса (вдруг, поможет разжижение крови) - но, по факту, а воз и ныне там. Тяжесть в голове, рассредоточенность, темнота перед глазами, шум в ушах и головокружения остаются.


----------



## space (29 Июн 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> А у меня все в точности, да наоборот. Если сплю меньше 9 часов, голова такая квадратная, что подчас вообще трудно подняться с кровати, не говоря уже о том, чтобы работать или просто общаться с людьми. Весь день ужасающая тяжесть в голове и полнейшее отупение. Хочется повеситься от такого состояния...


У меня сейчас также , состояние фиговое если мало сплю , да и вообще ватный целый день , В глазах все нереальное как за стеклом и мушки в глазах , и звенит постоянно в ушах , а вот в то время было наоборот , и было лучше , я не знаю от чего это , но помню что пил магнийВ6 наверно пачку 50 табл , потом стал вторую пить может половину выпил и появилось как будто какое то прояснение в голове ...
А затем уже через пол года вот стало улучшение чем меньше сплю тем лучше и так далее , думаю сейчас опять магний пропить также хотя бы пачку целую , 
Читал что он обладает антидепрессивный эффектом , и помогает немного от Дереализации деперсонализации , но его надо много и долго пить , в общем как то так


----------



## Ilya111111 (3 Сен 2016)

Валентин, добрались до доктора AIRa?

Мне вот кажется, что доктор прав. Лордоз шейный сглажен, голова торчит вперед и смотрит вниз и что бы выровнять линию взгляда напрягаются подзатылочные мышцы и держат голову прямо. Храническое их напряжение, плюс напрягаются мышцы передней части шеи, а там и сосуды. 
  Но вот еще какой ворос, если действительно дело в этих мышцах, то убрав их напряжение, оно потом всё равно быстро же вернется, ведь лордоз какой был, такой и останется, а сам организм будет выравнивать взгляд прямо опять же напряжением этих мышц. Или же как-то можно поменять стереотип движения и выравнивать голову не за счёт подзатылочных? Не будешь же вечно смотреть под ноги, правильно? 
 Хотелось бы услышать коментарии врачей.


----------



## AIR (3 Сен 2016)

Ilya111111 написал(а):


> Валентин, добрались до доктора AIRa?


Приходил 2 раза... Первый раз был более диагностическим. .. А после второго сделал какие то свои выводы и не приходил... Так что лечения никакого я фактически не проводил..


Ilya111111 написал(а):


> Хотелось бы услышать коментарии врачей.


Проблема гораздо шире... только на уровне кранио-вертебального перехода сзади четыре слоя мышц..  В проблеме также участвуют и боковые и передние мышцы ..  Также смотреть и работать надо с шейно грудным уровнем... и так далее. . Если правильно работать и делать упражнения, то ничего не вернется. ..


----------



## Валентин89 (13 Сен 2016)

Добрый вечер, Андрей Иосифович и все, кто отслеживают тему. Да, действительно, я был на двух сеансах, а после должен был уехать в другой город, где и нахожусь по сей день. Поэтому, увы, визиты к врачу должен был прекратить. Было всего два сеанса, поэтому о каком-либо терапевтическом эффекте говорить было бы преждевременно. Андрей Иосифович, как вернусь в родные края, обязательно Вас оповещу - и если Вы будете располагать временем, продолжу посещения. Но все же, забегая вперед - на основе тех двух сеансов, что я был у Вас, сохранили ли Вы уверенность в том, что проблема действительно в кранио-вертебральном переходе, и что через N-ное количество сеансов мое состояние бы улучшилось? Увы, не успел от Вас получить рекомендации по упражнениям. Может быть, есть смысл, исходя из того, что Вы обо мне уже знаете - назначить мне некоторые из них заочно? Я по-прежнему склоняюсь к мысли, что проблема моя в затрудненном венозном оттоке (Вы подтверждали это на приеме, ссылаясь даже на физически  ощущаемую Вами тяжесть моей головы). И еще один вопрос - какая тактика лечения моего состояния сейчас, после двух наших встреч, видится Вам предпочтительней всего? Только ли вытягивание черепа, которое Вы проводили, или же и иные манипуляции с позвоночником и головой? Спасибо.


----------



## tyuiop (13 Сен 2016)

А зачем череп вытягивать? Чтобы ещё немножечко места для венозной крови найти?


----------



## AIR (13 Сен 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Но все же, забегая вперед - на основе тех двух сеансов, что я был у Вас, сохранили ли Вы уверенность в том, что проблема действительно в кранио-вертебральном переходе, и что через N-ное количество сеансов мое состояние бы улучшилось?


Так этими проблемами я занимаюсь с 98го года, то рассчитываю, что не ошибаюсь..


Валентин89 написал(а):


> Я по-прежнему склоняюсь к мысли, что проблема моя в затрудненном венозном оттоке (Вы подтверждали это на приеме, ссылаясь даже на физически ощущаемую Вами тяжесть моей головы).


Однозначно.


Валентин89 написал(а):


> Только ли вытягивание черепа, которое Вы проводили





tyuiop написал(а):


> А зачем череп вытягивать? Чтобы ещё немножечко места для венозной крови найти?


Да я и сам сообразить не могу


Валентин89 написал(а):


> Увы, не успел от Вас получить рекомендации по упражнениям. Может быть, есть смысл, исходя из того, что Вы обо мне уже знаете - назначить мне некоторые из них заочно? Я


Нереально , надо очень скрупулезно и подробно объяснять и показывать..


Валентин89 написал(а):


> или же и иные манипуляции с позвоночником и головой? Спасибо.


Неоднократно уже писал - работа с мышцами-сухожилиями-связками по типу миопрессуры, натяжения, растяжения , но конечно же только и максимально  индивидуально .. и определенной методикой..


----------



## Ilya111111 (14 Сен 2016)

Валентин, отпишишься о результатах лечения, хорошо?


----------



## Makabi (20 Мар 2017)

@Валентин89, Здравствуйте ВАЛЕНТИН, у меня точно такие же симптомы как у вас, в горизонтальном положении всё нормально, как только начинаю ходить , голова наливается кровью, становиться тяжёлой, давит в уши, распирает, короче всё тоже что у вас, скажите решили ли вы проблему? И если решили то как?


----------



## Валентин89 (26 Ноя 2017)

Итак, свершилось. Вчера была сделана люмбальная пункция. Давление в спинно-мозговом канале в положении лежа - 160 мм вод ст.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2017)

@Валентин89, норма.


----------



## space (8 Мар 2018)

Так что в итоге то? Все тоже самое ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2018)

Конечно.


----------



## BlackND (29 Май 2018)

Как у автора дела?)


----------



## La murr (29 Май 2018)

@BlackND, чтобы автор темы узнал о Вашем вопросе, как минимум, нужно к нему обратиться по нику.


----------



## Goldberg87 (26 Июл 2018)

У меня практически аналогичное состояние, за некоторым исключением. 
Моя тема Цервикокраниалгия на фоне шейного остеохондроза

У меня шея не надувается как вы выразились при наклонах, но к голове сильно приливает. Еще постоянный звон в ушах не знаю писали вы или нет. Усиливается при повороте головы или выпячивании челюсти вперед. Шея начала болеть именно по бокам где то в глубине но с середины года после начала такого состояния, не знаю, может неудачные попытки мануальщиков. Прошел немало обследований но меньше чем вы, ограничился мрт головы шеи и сканированием сосудов шеи. В шее нашли плохой венозный отток не знаю может ли быть этой причины. Еще у меня густая кровь с высоким гемоглобином, гипоплазия па но гемодинамически значимых стенозов не выявлено. О вчд могу судить только по мрт есть признаки, и расчетные показатели из цветного дупл сканирования, но оно показало норму, глазное дно тоже норма, пункцию боюсь делать. Лечился почти теми же таблетками и капельницами эффекта вообще нет, даже от диакарба. В основном тяжесть во лбу и глазах и ощущение рези в глазах, пропала четкость зрения на расстоянии, ощущение какой то нереальной картины все сливается как бы, хотя контуры все вижу. По утрам невозможно вставать, к вечеру немного легче почти всегда. Вдобавок нашли болячки микроаденому гипофиза и имеется гормональные сбои, эндокринолог не может увязать это с моим состоянием и пожимает плечами. Есть другие симптомы остеохондроза типа жжения в лопатках покалывание на пальцах, но вот не знаю, может ли это быть связано с головой. Если вы нашли решение этой проблемы поделитесь пожалуйста, я болею только год, и с ужасом наблюдаю что такое состояние может длится годами как у вас, добавилась канцерофобия и ипохондрия, до сих пор боюсь недиагностированного рака в голове, хотя сделал мрт. Теперь еще боюсь делать мрт головы даже в качестве пофилактики, боюсь что найдут нехорошее


----------



## Валентин89 (17 Ноя 2018)

Goldberg87 написал(а):


> У меня практически аналогичное состояние, за некоторым исключением.
> Моя тема Цервикокраниалгия на фоне шейного остеохондроза
> 
> У меня шея не надувается как вы выразились при наклонах, но к голове сильно приливает. Еще постоянный звон в ушах не знаю писали вы или нет. Усиливается при повороте головы или выпячивании челюсти вперед. Шея начала болеть именно по бокам где то в глубине но с середины года после начала такого состояния, не знаю, может неудачные попытки мануальщиков. Прошел немало обследований но меньше чем вы, ограничился мрт головы шеи и сканированием сосудов шеи. В шее нашли плохой венозный отток не знаю может ли быть этой причины. Еще у меня густая кровь с высоким гемоглобином, гипоплазия па но гемодинамически значимых стенозов не выявлено. О вчд могу судить только по мрт есть признаки, и расчетные показатели из цветного дупл сканирования, но оно показало норму, глазное дно тоже норма, пункцию боюсь делать. Лечился почти теми же таблетками и капельницами эффекта вообще нет, даже от диакарба. В основном тяжесть во лбу и глазах и ощущение рези в глазах, пропала четкость зрения на расстоянии, ощущение какой то нереальной картины все сливается как бы, хотя контуры все вижу. По утрам невозможно вставать, к вечеру немного легче почти всегда. Вдобавок нашли болячки микроаденому гипофиза и имеется гормональные сбои, эндокринолог не может увязать это с моим состоянием и пожимает плечами. Есть другие симптомы остеохондроза типа жжения в лопатках покалывание на пальцах, но вот не знаю, может ли это быть связано с головой. Если вы нашли решение этой проблемы поделитесь пожалуйста, я болею только год, и с ужасом наблюдаю что такое состояние может длится годами как у вас, добавилась канцерофобия и ипохондрия, до сих пор боюсь недиагностированного рака в голове, хотя сделал мрт. Теперь еще боюсь делать мрт головы даже в качестве пофилактики, боюсь что найдут нехорошее



Все так же. Ничего не помогает. Пью Диакарб уже 3 месяца, но чувствую, что такой длительный прием уже не на пользу, ведь он способен влиять на состав крови, а это чревато (хоть и компенсирую Аспаркамом). Без Диакарба атас - тяжесть невыносимая. Только он и снимает, пусть на 50%, но все же отчасти снимает тяжесть. Ни один врач не помог. Обошел уже больше 100 врачей - неврологов, остеопатов, мануальщиков, гематологов, психотерапевтов, психиатров, кинезиотерапевтов, иглоукалывателей, массажистов и т.д. А толку?


----------



## space (18 Ноя 2018)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Все так же. Ничего не помогает. Пью Диакарб уже 3 месяца, но чувствую, что такой длительный прием уже не на пользу, ведь он способен влиять на состав крови, а это чревато (хоть и компенсирую Аспаркамом). Без Диакарба атас - тяжесть невыносимая. Только он и снимает, пусть на 50%, но все же отчасти снимает тяжесть. Ни один врач не помог. Обошел уже больше 100 врачей - неврологов, остеопатов, мануальщиков, гематологов, психотерапевтов, психиатров, кинезиотерапевтов, иглоукалывателей, массажистов и т.д. А толку?


А с чего все началось у тебя ? До этого был здоров ?


----------



## Валентин89 (18 Ноя 2018)

space написал(а):


> А с чего все началось у тебя ? До этого был здоров ?



Началось летом 2013 года. До этого была травма головы, но с момента травмы до начала симптомов прошло более полутора лет - и эти события вряд ли имеют прямую зависимость. Началось на фоне большой загрузки на работе (по 15 часов в сутки за компьютером). Сначала симптомы проявлялись в виде чувства "окаменения" лицевых мышц перед засыпанием и тяжестью в голове в положении сидя, затем начали добавляться распирания при наклонах головы вниз (например, при завязывании шнурков), далее ко всему этому уже подключились панические атаки, ощущения дереализации и предобморочные состояния, снижение памяти и т.д. по нарастающей (как реация на симптомы и стрессы от невозможности от них избавиться). Симптоматика прогрессирует уже 5 лет. Панические атаки и дереализации частично удалось купировать приемом Ципралекса, который пью с 2016 года. Физиологические же симптомы (постоянная тяжесть в голове, распирания при наклонах) не купируются ничем. Разве что Диакарб в день приема снижает тяжесть где-то на 50% и приносит ощущение какой-то легкостьи (в эти моменты, анализируя контраст, я особенно отчетливо понимаю, в каком аду живу основное время). Однако уже на следующий день после приема Диакарба симптомы возвращаются с прежней силой.


----------



## Подмосковный (15 Мар 2019)

@Валентин89, как дела у вас?


----------



## Petr86 (17 Мар 2019)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> затем начали добавляться распирания при наклонах головы вниз (например, при завязывании шнурков), далее ко всему этому уже подключились панические атаки, ощущения дереализации и предобморочные состояния, снижение памяти и т.д. по нарастающей (как реация на симптомы и стрессы от невозможности от них избавиться).


Такая же история. При наклоне головы вниз появляется распирание в области лица, до такой степени, что нос закладывает. Были кисты в пазухах, думал, что от них и распирание и головная боль. А вот и нет. Кисты удалили, а симптомы остались. Второе на ум приходит - сосудистые проблемы. Но и многочисленные сосудистые препараты тоже никак не помогают вот в чем фокус. Сложно все. Вы как? Нашли выход? Или тоже все идёт по замкнутому кругу?


----------



## Omichka55 (10 Июн 2021)

@Валентин89, а попробуйте зайти совсем с другой стороны - сходите на приём к эндокринологу, проверьте щитовидную железу, сдайте анализы на гормоны щитовидной железы + мужские гормоны. Так же анализ крови на жизненно важные витамины и макроэлементы (Витамин Д, Кальций и т.п.).


----------



## Vadim_ (26 Дек 2021)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> От проведённого "лечения" иного результата ждать не приходится. Назначали что придётся. А  вот рентгенолог доктор Жаворонков порадовал великолепным описанием рентгенограмм.
> Вам желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, владеющему как хиропрактическими,так и остеопатическими техниками. Проведя правильное комплексное лечение, этот врач поможет Вам избавиться от имеющихся  симптомов и вновь почувствовать себя здоровым.


Разве остеопатия е признана лженаукой?


----------

